# I.D. needed



## marching_out (Mar 24, 2020)

I know this is long shot and it's the only picture I have, but can anyone guess if this is anything decent or just a dime store bike? The seat post clamp and gooseneck peaked my interest.


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 24, 2020)

@REDAIR13


----------



## REDAIR13 (Mar 24, 2020)

looks Schwinn ish to me. Hard to tell with just the one photo, but most likely is towards the lower end of the bmx spectrum value wise


----------



## birdzgarage (Mar 24, 2020)

Need a better pic to really tell. The fork looks oval tubing,could be tange or jmc.


----------



## marching_out (Apr 5, 2020)

So I'm finding out that stay at home orders and online auctions can be dangerous. Ended up buying this dirt cheap. Got it home and uncovered the decals from the spray paint. It ended up being a Zephyr. I had never heard of it before and there's little to no info on the net. The forks are oval. I did find a similar one on the BMX museum website. I probably keep it for a future project. I'm a sucker for chrome.


----------

